

Google launches Zavers, targeted digital coupons - bencevans
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/01/11/google-launches-zavers-targeted-digital-coupons-with-real-time-redemption-data-for-retailers/

======
akmiller
Just so everyone knows, Zavers is a company (local to me here in Kansas City)
that was bought by Google probably over 6 months ago now. This article doesn't
even appear to mention that fact.

 __Edit: Here is the techcrunch link to the story when they bought
it:<http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/google-zave-networks/>

~~~
Pr0
Actually, the article does mention it at the end, in regards to the name. The
company is called Zave Networks, not Zavers.

~~~
akmiller
Ok, but they called it Zavers (and referred to their company as Zavers)...it
wasn't something Google rebranded.

~~~
ryanhuff
Considering that Zavers is almost unknown, going forward with the name
essentially is a new branding effort.

------
nacs
The name annoys me coming from Google. I know making 'creative' names like
this is all the rage for startups and it works for new companies but Google
thankfully has used far more reasonable names (GMail for mail, groups for
group messaging, images for their image search, etc).

Why couldn't they have just called this "Google Coupons" or "Google Savers"
instead of adding that oh-so-annoying "Z".

~~~
minimaxir
Atleast the name has vowels.

------
kadabra9
I'm a little confused by this.

The article states that Google is primarily targeting online shoppers, but
when you read a bit more about the program on the Retailers page on the
product site, it talks extensively about benefits like not needing to scan
coupons, increasing foot traffic (e.g offline commerce).

So is it a mobile/digital coupon solution, a "targeted" promo code for online
shoppers, or both?

------
nextstep
Google goes to show, time and again that no amount of resources (including a
ton of money) or cross promotion or advertising alone can make a new product a
huge success. Sometimes you just have to be lucky.

This is at least the third time Google has tried something like this; most
recently they attempted to enter the daily deals market with Google Offers,
after groupon turned down a buyout offer.

------
vezycash
I think Zavers would see a whole lot success than they hope.

The whole automation thing would reduce the effect of coupons in the first
place - they're forgetting the human psychology.

Don't think I'm wrong

------
tim_sw
With this, Google gets a lot of data about the last stage of the funnel,
conversions/purchases.

------
3327
Ha exactly what my startup has built! I guess the playing field just got
interesting!

------
TommyDANGerous
I hope this goes well for Google, wishing them the best.

